# Post Infection IBS Story



## smitty046 (Jun 17, 2016)

I am currently suffering from what my gastro has deemed post infection IBS. This all started last December when I came down with a Dientamoeba fragilis infection. It took 3 months to properly diagnose. My life was absolute hell, constant stomach pain, enough to keep me awake at night. I went through a few doctors, had a colonoscopy that came back clean, and finally a stool sample tested positive for the parasite. I went through a few rounds of antibiotics and finally vancomycin did the trick, I was back to normal about a month after the treatment, and enjoyed 8 months being perfectly normal.

Then I was traveling in Ireland for St.Patricks Day this past March and picked up another infection. Violent diarrhea, cramps, my worst nightmare had returned. I immediatley went to my gastro after arriving home, but my tests kept coming back completely clean. No anti-bodies, no bacteria, nothing wrong with my stool.....nothing. He gave me a round of xifixan in the hopes that it would alleviate my symptoms while we conducted the tests. It did not. Then we tried Metronidazole to no effect. My doctor is set on diagnosis of Post Infection IBS, and he told me to wait out the next 3 months in hope it just naturally heals.

My current Symptoms:
• Severe cramps
• Constipation
• Nausea
• Fatigue
• Weight loss (18lbs in 3 months)
• Constant Bowel Iritation

I am trying a low-fodmap diet, and follow the Monash University app closely to monitor accepted foods. I've tried just about every probiotic on the market, to no avail. My stomach cramps up and violently bubbles after every meal, no matter what I eat. I haven't found any food what-so-ever that doesn't cause me pain. Rice, soft boiled eggs, protein shakes, seem to be the least offensive, but options are limited. I almost feel better if I starve myself.

Does anyone here have any experience with Post Infection IBS? A story to share, advice, a new product to try, anything helps. Thanks you.


----------



## jh1209 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have been diagnosed with post infectious ibs. But in my case it's ibs-d. About 6 years ago I had a bad bacterial infection and ever since then had gi issues.

I've managed with probiotics, fiber and diet.

But currently I am go my through my longest flare up, 6 months now! I have lost 15lbs.

I will be trying viberzi and hope that works. If not the next step will be to try antidepressants.

I have currently been taking ibgaurd, which peppermint oil capsules that's r suppose to calm the guy and help with gas, but I haven't noticed any difference, but I will continue to try it for a month and see.

Hope both of us can find relief soon!


----------



## TarunSareen (May 12, 2018)

I was diagnosed with post infective IBS D it in August 2017 and still suffering, 13 KG weight loss.
Just yesterday my dosctor prescribed Ondansetron and it somewhat worked to control my diarrhea.

Do give it a try, I hope I regain my weight too...


----------



## Vivek2k5mnnit (Dec 27, 2018)

@ tarun....i have also lost my 10 kg weight due to IBS..cant digest milk...fat.. fried food etc...this is the reason u are also loosing your weight..i am still struggling with my weight issue.. i have tried homeopathy...allopathy .. ayurvedic no success..only bael fruit juice (from march to june) works for me.. with one glass morning bael juice i can eat whatever i want..with no issue.. remaining eight month nothing to lower down ibs..


----------

